# Can you help me find where to pencil mod NVIDIA gpu?



## chris189 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone know which chip to mod for increased 3d voltage above 1.2v?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2013)

or if it is possible, no ones bothered figuring out how.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 16, 2013)

If I could some how change the shared memory amount to 512MB or 1GB and increase the gpu clock to 600-650Mhz it would run a lot better.  I'm limited to 1.2v even after setting the vga bios to 1.280v it didn't achieve any more overclock so it tells me it's limited to 1.2v.  I'm sure it has to be possible...

So far I got 555Mhz out of the core clock from 425Mhz and from increasing the overclock on the cpu and boosting it from 2.4Ghz to 2.6Ghz and boosting the ram from DDR2-800 to DDR2-867.  I got about a 20-25fps increase from the cpu and gpu overclock.  However the primary limitation is the Amount of shared video memory.  It takes it out to 100% used video memory at any decent resolution.  I already modded the vga bios and integrated it into the system bios and flashed it.  If only I could find or knew which hex string in the vga bios contains the amount of shared memory.

How can I find out which chip I can pencil mod?  Using a Multimeter of course?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2013)

shared memory is a BIOS feature, and overclocking is BIOS/driver level.

possible does not mean easy. what you're asking for is quite likely beyond the skill level of people on tech forums - and the capable few, would need the hardware in front of them to figure it out.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 16, 2013)

I could upload all the files for the bios and the vga bios rom I'm sure it's not impossible to use a hex editor to determine which hex value is for the amount of shared memory.  Change value/ save reintegrate flash and done lol

Here's all the stuff anyone would need to find the right hex line where the shared memory value is at and increase it I suppose to 1GB from 128MB.  I think there is 2 values in pheonix bios 64MB and 128MB but I would have to look again to be 100% sure.

http://www.mediafire.com/?8t5vmiusop5pfar


----------



## RCoon (Jan 16, 2013)

Precarious request is precarious! Try the fifth chip down 2nd to the right. No, you're other right.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a couple engineers from nvidia working on it as we speak but it's cool ill take logical suggestions only.

Thanks bro


----------



## qubit (Jan 16, 2013)

1 You're likely to kill your laptop trying, so think how much this is worth it to you

2 Increased voltage and clock speed leads to significant extra heat being generated which the cooling system can't handle - they tend to have a hard enough time coping with everything at stock as it is

In short, doing this isn't recommended.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 16, 2013)

I dialed in the laptop cooling to the max so it runs extremely cool under full load even with the cpu overclocked from 2.4Ghz to 2.6Ghz and the gpu from 425Mhz to 555Mhz I see 60C under 100% load on both the cpu and gpu so that gives me a ton of overhead for more overclocking.  By stock though with it's extremely poorly thought out design and numerous engineering flaws even stock clocks weren't possible since it would hit 80C at idle while on the desktop for the cpu and gpu.  That's why I re-engineered numerous things on the laptops cooling systems.  I also upgraded the I believe 65W power supply to a 150W power supply for more stability and overhead for more powerhouse performance. 

I found this after searching my dump with note++ and i typed "memory" and in STRINGS0.ROM I found "Line 71 : Video Memory".  So I suppose I'm getting close... So I guess open in hex to line 71 and the amount is there I suppose I change the hex value and I should be good to go.  Actually just did another search for "amount" and on "Line 70 : The Amount Of Dedicated".  This is easy as pie you guys.  I'm just not good at knowing what to do in hex maybe you guys can help...

Here's all the files required to get going 

bios file with all the dv2615nr stuff
HP PAVILION DV2615NR GEFORCE 7150M BIOS ROM VRAM ADJUST.zip

specific STRINGS0.ROM and on line 70 is the amount of dedicated and there should be a few options I suppose.  I wanna leave 64MB as the minimum and have a 1GB maximum value.
http://www.mediafire.com/?a462lww6d5b09db

*UPDATE*
Found the string of where I found 128MB and changed it to 1024MB and now I'm going to make sure the 64MB string is still in tact and try to reintegrate... this stuff is easier than i thought!

*UPDATE*
64MB string is in tact now I'm going to try and reintegrate 

*UPDATE*
Integration Completed Successfully 1024MB OF SHARED VIDEO MEMORY!!!! OMG THIS IS EXCITING!!!

I might just screw around and test out 1536MB as well!!! LMAO!

thank you


----------



## qubit (Jan 16, 2013)

Interesting, especially the mods to the cooling system - what did you do? Can you get us some pictures? TPU has a picture server that you can upload them to. www.techpowerup.org

I see that I was right about the cooling system not handling any kind of stress in its default state. That it couldn't even handle the chips at stock speeds is pretting damning though.

What make and model of laptop is it?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2013)

does it merely SAY 1024MB, or does it actually work?

check in a program like CPU-Z to see if system memory is reduced, and GPU-Z to see if its showing there


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 17, 2013)

Isn't an MCP67M a northbridge with GeForce 7150m integrated graphics? Not only is it probably quite slow, but you're playing with fire as NVIDIA's GPUs and chipsets from that era pretty much all had solder bump issues. I used to own a dv6000 in 2007 with an X2 1.6GHz and GeForce 6150 IGP and it was terrible. My 2 year old laptop with a quad core Phenom II and lowest end HD 5650 was a humongous upgrade.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

It's running pretty good actually now with 1024MB of video memory now all games are playable at decent resolutions 

Well in the picture i removed the plastic with a soldering iron so it can suck in fresh cool air.  I then removed the plastic on the exhaust vent which yielded an additional 5-10C drop in temps.  I removed the yellow pin from the fan connector as well.  Prior to doing the vent on back I was getting 65C in game at full load on the cpu/ gpu fully overclocked.  Cpu at 2.6Ghz ram at DDR2-867, Gpu core clock at 555Mhz.  With the vent removal on the back it yielded that 5-10C drop in temps so now I'm doing 50-55C under full load fully overclocked.  I also removed the peg on the board where the gpu screw tightens down and removed the screw connected to the heatsink.  Went out and bought a tiny screw/ washer/ bolt.  Put the washer in the gpu heatsink screw hole and then slid the screw through and used that tiny nut on the other end to get it real tight.  There is some PCB flex but it works and that screw mod yielded a 2-3C drop in temps.  I use Arctic silver ceramique 2 and applied some on the cpu and gpu and applied the tiny dot to an ultra thin layer using my finger tip.  Sanded down the gpu contact point down to a more pure metal contact and applied a tiny dot to it and spread with my finger a ultra thin layer and placed the copper shim.  Then I applied the heatsink and tightened everything down.  The gpu is a lot tighter on the contact know and runs cooler than without it.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats man and very interesting work, i'd love to watch some pictures as qubit of the cooling improvement that you did to the laptop, or just explain them, maybe i'll give it a try on an old "oven" one with your methods and see if i can get some extra life from it.


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 17, 2013)

I would like to see screenshots of GPU-z to see if the BIOS mod actully did mod the amount of ram or it just saying it did


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2013)

chris189 said:


> It's running pretty good actually now with 1024MB of video memory now all games are playable at decent resolutions



please show screenshots of CPU-Z and GPU-Z, so we can all share that belief. if this did work, i'd be interested in more detailed steps of how - i've got some old 64/128MB nvidia GPU laptops that this could be great to give a speed boost to.


If this works reliably on more systems, having a how-to guide would help a lot of people out with older hardware.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well in the picture i removed the plastic with a soldering iron so it can suck in fresh cool air.  I then removed the plastic on the exhaust vent which yielded an additional 5-10C drop in temps.  I removed the yellow pin from the fan connector as well.  Prior to doing the vent on back I was getting 65C in game at full load on the cpu/ gpu fully overclocked.  Cpu at 2.6Ghz ram at DDR2-867, Gpu core clock at 555Mhz.  With the vent removal on the back it yielded that 5-10C drop in temps so now I'm doing 50-55C under full load fully overclocked.  I also removed the peg on the board where the gpu screw tightens down and removed the screw connected to the heatsink.  Went out and bought a tiny screw/ washer/ bolt.  Put the washer in the gpu heatsink screw hole and then slid the screw through and used that tiny nut on the other end to get it real tight.  There is some PCB flex but it works and that screw mod yielded a 2-3C drop in temps.  I use Arctic silver ceramique 2 and applied some on the cpu and gpu and applied the tiny dot to an ultra thin layer using my finger tip.  Sanded down the gpu contact point down to a more pure metal contact and applied a tiny dot to it and spread with my finger a ultra thin layer and cleaned cleaned all surfaces prior to paste application with 90% alcohol then placed the copper shim.  Then I applied the heatsink and tightened everything down.  The gpu is a lot tighter on the contact know and runs cooler than without it.  I noticed my fan hole isn't perfect so I'll have to mod it to perfection because there seems to be little restriction, I'll trim it out so the whole fan is 100% visible may yield 1-2C drops. 

At the moment the laptop bios is bricked since I went too low on 2d voltage but it wasn't that I actually went too low it's the fact that the boot up clock was 350Mhz and 2d clock is 100Mhz and stock 2d voltage is 1.1v and I know 0.96v works with the 350mhz boot up clock.  So I modded the vga bios again and left 2d at 0.86v and reduced the bootup clock to 50Mhz.  I have to pick up a 2gb flash drive to recover the bios but i'll be sure to post screenshots and even a gameplay video!  Good ole' 7150M tearin' it up! lmao


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

My question to you would be why not?  Do we love 100C load temps?  Do we love crashing failing cpu/ gpu's?  Do we love terrible framerates that make you wanna pull your hair out?  Do we love poor computing performance?  No we don't.  So that's why sir.  Gaming fps went way up gained about 35fps from all of it and on top of it all it runs extremely cool and stable as a rock.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2013)

i think he meant more about the damage to the laptop - yes it runs cooler, but now its not safe for portable use, defeating the primary purpose of having a laptop.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice work on sanding the heatsinks, that's one of the most useful things that helped me a lot when i was air-cooling. Why not removing Ceramique and adding some MX-2 or MX-4 thermal compound? It's not conductive and it could drop a couple more of degrees. 

And yes, i'm in your opinion that you have to polish the finish of those holes, they're pretty "ghetto" now  (just joking, no offense) ... though i know that thick plastic should be really hard to deal with. Maybe adding some grills at the end to avoid fan/heat-hand contact?

One last question, are you also active cooling the laptop from the bottom with some commercial extra fans put together in a stand-up base?


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

that's not true at all... how isn't it safe for portable use?  I can take it anywhere and it always performs great and runs cold as hell!  I don't see your logic there sir.  Maybe you can explain your reasoning and then I can comment on your reasoning.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

Your wrong so wrong there sir it can game it up like no other...  Here's an old video I made of me gaming on Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2...

It runs great dude plays every game that support dx9 and at solid framerates.  I can run Unreal Tournament 2003/ 2004 at all maxed out everything and 1280x800 and about 30-40fps...

The below video is when I was running the TL-58 and ddr2-667 and about 2.5Ghz.  Now with the DDR2-800 at DDR2-867 and 2.6Ghz overclocked TL-68 the frame rate went up considerably.

Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2 GeForce 7150M Gamepl...


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 17, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> because this laptop was never intended to game and it wont game even now so the question remains WHY



I think he needed a challenge, maybe he just needs to improve and use its creativity on other machines (his machines of course )


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2013)

chris189 said:


> that's not true at all... how isn't it safe for portable use?  I can take it anywhere and it always performs great and runs cold as hell!  I don't see your logic there sir.  Maybe you can explain your reasoning and then I can comment on your reasoning.



things go in holes. laptop not like.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

When ur exhausting air out at around 4,700rpm there's no chance of anything getting in and only the chance of loads of heat exhausted out the back.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

LOL well I rely on logic more than aesthetics and logic would never tell u to mess around when there's fast moving parts and I have had no issues at all nor has anyone else who has ever borrowed the laptop.  It runs cool and stable and really fast and since I'm not a weirdo who stares at fans u never think about it I mean it's under the laptop dude...

Are you telling me 40fps isn't playable?  wow I think u may not know that console gaming systems don't run 60fps continuously then even droop to 25fps at times so ur saying a playstation 3 and xbox 360 aren't playable?  That makes no sense unless ur strung out on soda and caffeine and ur brain can only operate at 120 to 240fps... LMAO

By the way it supports usb flash drive recovery and the limitation is in the fat file system can't work with drives above a certain size and all I have is a 4gb.  Anything 2gb and below works like a charm.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2013)

Logic is telling me to stop wasting your time, and building a real computer that will ultimately benefit in the end with a lot more performance then modding the shit out of a ghetto laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2013)

chris189 said:


> LOL well I rely on logic more than aesthetics and logic would never tell u to mess around when there's fast moving parts and I have had no issues at all nor has anyone else who has ever borrowed the laptop.  It runs cool and stable and really fast and since I'm not a weirdo who stares at fans u never think about it I mean it's under the laptop dude...
> 
> Are you telling me 40fps isn't playable?  wow I think u may not know that console gaming systems don't run 60fps continuously then even droop to 25fps at times so ur saying a playstation 3 and xbox 360 aren't playable?  That makes no sense unless ur strung out on soda and caffeine and ur brain can only operate at 120 to 240fps... LMAO
> 
> By the way it supports usb flash drive recovery and the limitation is in the fat file system can't work with drives above a certain size and all I have is a 4gb.  Anything 2gb and below works like a charm.




this is all getting dragged off topic :/


human eye can see 400FPS+
most of us PC gamers do in fact find <60 FPS to be unacceptable, that's why we're PC gamers in the first place.

you say that logic will keep the laptop safe: we're saying that you're only a small part of the world. it only takes one random thing to roll under the laptop, or get blown there by an external source and you're in a lot of trouble. try and replace the fan grille you removed with something of your own choosing that wont impact temps as much.


you still havent show the screenshots we've asked for, proving that your software/BIOS modding actually worked.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> and according to your video you barely hit 40FPS the rest of the video was in the teens
> I sincerely doubt the laptop supports USB-boot-block recovery floppy disk recovery should still work provided you didn't flash with any /b or /f prams



40fps is probably his max FPS. is average is probably about 20-25.


----------



## andrewsmc (Jan 17, 2013)

This is getting funnier every single hour..........


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 17, 2013)

You guys are all negative nancys, though I expect as much from OneMoar :shadedshu and I am disappointed in your reaction as supposed computer geeks. And I thought we had a better sense of community around here.

You should be applauding this kid for his ingenuity and success in achieving what he set out to do. At the very least follow the rule that you were supposed to learn in kindergarten and if you don't have something nice (or constructive) to say don't say anything at all (OneMoars dumbass sig statement notwithstanding).

Nice work chris. It's running better now; that's good enough for me. You are smart and have a future in the industry.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

That's with the TL-60 2.0Ghz chip and only 2GB of DDR2-667.  Since then I upgraded to the TL-68 2.4Ghz chip and picked up 4GB of DDR2-800.  By the way I have numerous systems but I like improving upon things that can be improved upon.  I have a SLI GTX 470 Core i7 setup with 5 hard drives in raid0 and all that jazz yeah it screams but I like working on things that need improvement.  Some people think it's pointless why is it pointless when there's gains to be made?

That video is when it was running a lot slower than it is now and now it runs a lot faster obviously.  The science behind the 7150m is it uses system memory as video memory.  As we know video memory needs to be as fast as possible.  Therefore I overclocked the TL-68 2.4Ghz chip to 2.6Ghz and that resulted in a nice Memory bandwidth boost from DDR2-800 to DDR2-867.  What do u think the result would be?  Better fps of course.

thanks Wrigleyvillain *MY MAN* *POUND IT* brotha


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2013)

...Gets popcorn...

Seriously though, I applaud you. It may not be really worth it but it is a lot of fun. I have played with old hardware myself just for fun. I pulled an old soundcard out of a p3 machine and spent a few hours trying to get it to work with windows 7 64bit. I got it to work, and yes the sound card sucked compared to my onboard audio.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah I have a few engineers at Nvidia Working on it as we speak and they said it is in fact possible they're just getting a schematic to see what the potential is and all that since the VRM will only pop when it exceeds it's temp threshold so with my cooling mods that won't be an issue.

@james888

Right on man yeah i know what ur saying what was it a sound blaster?  Takes forever to get those older cards to work in windows x64 custom modded drivers etc required and a lot of testing.  lol


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

I would never talk if I didn't back it up with numbers and logic.  Emotions have no role on me I rely on logic and I spit out numbers that are logically correct.  I just want someone to not get upset like you OneMoar and just give some insight on the logical side of things and not what your emotions are telling you to do.

LOL in time I will have this thing volt modded by early next week since I have a few engineers I got a hold of on another forums for engineers who are into this type of stuff.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2013)

chris189 said:


> Yeah I have a few engineers at Nvidia Working on it as we speak and they said it is in fact possible they're just getting a schematic to see what the potential is and all that since the VRM will only pop when it exceeds it's temp threshold so with my cooling mods that won't be an issue.
> 
> @james888
> 
> Right on man yeah i know what ur saying what was it a sound blaster?  Takes forever to get those older cards to work in windows x64 custom modded drivers etc required and a lot of testing.  lol



It was a creative soundblaster ct4780. It had limited functionality. It didn't work at first. Then playing around with the control panel, I turned on surround, and I jumped 10 feet because it made noise and was on all the way. It did sound different. I would say my onboard Realtech ac892 is better. Low sounds sounded better on that card, but it didn't have the full range that my onboard audio does for sure.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

@james888

Well first I emailed info@nvidia.com and got a response from an nvidia engineer who is working on it as we speak in his spare time.  As we know nvidia engineers are busy people.  I did go to school for computer science, network administration, electrical engineering, and mechanical engineering.  I just don't have the MCP67M-A2 engineering schematics that only nvidia has.  On the other hand I met a guy on the engineering forums who is an engineer as well and has some friends at Nvidia who would be happy to spare their time and help us out.

As for the sound blaster that's interesting man yeah I bet the specs of the newer generation smaller nanometer process of the onboard will exceed that of older sound blaster sound card.  However something old like a Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 exceeds even the latest onboard sound cards and it's really old.  I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 as well I bought for SPDIF output and it's quite an amazing sound card and with a bunch of testing and trial and error I got it working in Windows 7 X64.

In regards to the nvidia engineer is over email and private messaging so that's our business.  When my drive to succeed is high and with competence and perseverance anything is possible.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2013)

He says he working on it, when really means hes doing absolutely nothing. Its what they always say.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

lol I told them that if they dial it in I'll throw them a little something over paypal for their time and effort.  With Money comes Progress.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2013)

I now have a xonar dg. Was $10 and is worlds better than my on board. Anyways off topic. We can pm if we want to continue further.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 17, 2013)

I hope he gets it working so I can see someone eat a gpu live

but yeaahhhh. .. . . . . . . I just don't see it, nothing he says makes since to me myself.

and yea the xonar dg is pretty good,


----------



## srsparky32 (Jan 17, 2013)

chris189 said:


> @james888
> 
> Well first I emailed info@nvidia.com and got a response from an nvidia engineer who is working on it as we speak in his spare time.  As we know nvidia engineers are busy people.  I did go to school for computer science, network administration, electrical engineering, and mechanical engineering.  I just don't have the MCP67M-A2 engineering schematics that only nvidia has.  On the other hand I met a guy on the engineering forums who is an engineer as well and has some friends at Nvidia who would be happy to spare their time and help us out.
> 
> ...



Now i know youre a bullshitter. I'm in school right now for a BSc in Electrical Engineering. it's a 5 year degree, 4 if you do summer school. It would be close to 20 years of just school if you went to school for everything you said you did.

You seem like some 12 year old whos just saying engineering because he wants to sound cool. No engineer is going to spend time helping some random jackass on a forum mod his shitty ass laptop

Go ahead. keep lying.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't even know how to reply at this point other then


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

@james888 

I am an audiophile and love the ASUS Xonar sounds cards but yeah off topic no worries lol I'm more focused on gpu computing than audio at the moment bro lol but I do love audio 

If you go to Vaterott u can get a lot done in short amount of time and yes it's a god damn nightmare no doubt.


----------



## srsparky32 (Jan 17, 2013)

chris189 said:


> @james888
> 
> *I am an audiophile *and love the ASUS Xonar sounds cards but yeah off topic no worries lol I'm more focused on gpu computing than audio at the moment bro lol but I do love audio
> 
> If you go to Vaterott u can get a lot done in short amount of time and yes it's a god damn nightmare no doubt.



lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2013)

chris189 said:


> @james888
> 
> I am an audiophile and love the ASUS Xonar sounds cards but yeah off topic no worries lol I'm more focused on gpu computing than audio at the moment bro lol but I do love audio
> 
> If you go to Vaterott u can get a lot done in short amount of time and yes it's a god damn nightmare no doubt.



Oh yeah, I bet you have a sweet bose setup man!  ....................


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2013)

everyone summon the w1zzard let he smite thy troll


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey OneMoar u realize your the troll here don't you?  With the intent to provoke an emotional repsonse...  Your the only one who's letting ur emotions get in the way of your logic.  Let your logic do all the talking and life will go by much smoother for ya brotha.  That's not in regards to women since u gotta dial in the emotions for women haha so I suppose ur solid with Women and I applaud you for that.  But on the nerdy forums lets try and stick to our logic please kind sir.

@MxPhenom 216

ur hilarious rolling hard with a Pioneer VSX receiver, high end home audio speakers, 2 15" subwoofers, nothing but raw pcm or dts for me


----------



## srsparky32 (Jan 17, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Oh yeah, I bet you have a sweet bose setup man!  ....................



He probably has a set of logitech omg bbq 7:1 speakers

also i dont think chris189 knows what logic means


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2013)

Tech unthusiasts can leave this thread now. Only warning.


----------



## srsparky32 (Jan 17, 2013)

high end home audio speakers... You mean Bose, right?

Sennheiser HD598>fiio e9>xonar dx. now that is a real audio setup (i realize the e9 is an entry level amp, but does well). as far as headphones go..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2013)

Alright well im out of this thread. Good Luck Chris.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

@MxPhenom 216

Thanks man and yeah I appreciate it.  I like ur username since I am a fan of AMD Phenom rigs since they're surprisingly amazing. 

-------------------------------------------------------

As soon as I get a dremel I'll dial in the aesthetics of the holes and make them purty lol


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2181/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.6.6.html

http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.62-setup-en.exe

GPU-z/CPU-z???,,,still no??


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

@jboydgolfer

I'll get some details up tomorrow nothing as of yet.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 17, 2013)

I have never creased with laughter this much at reading some of these comments 
Seriously, why no CPU/GPU-z screen shots though? Also posting the same image twice, and acting like a white Chris Brown or something is fun by all means 
All that aside, if OP is truthful, this stuff is amazing (though i have to agree, those pieces of plastic are there to keep big chunks of things OUT, regardless of 4,700 rpm from a tiny little fan made of fairy cakes).

GPU-z screenshot plz


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes I wouldn't mind seeing a GPU-Z shot either but dude says he has increased the performance in-game while maintaining decent temps. And I can also tell this isn't just a bunch of bs. Sounds like success to me, generally-speaking.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

I gotta pick up a 2gb flash drive so i can recover the bios first and yes I'm confirm everything with my cpu overclock from 2.4ghz to 2.6ghz ddr2-800 at ddr2-867, 7150m from 425mhz to 555mhz with voltage decrease in 2d at 0.86v and no increase in voltage in 3d just 1.2v and a 555mhz core clock.  I flashed the vga bios and since the 2d clock is 100mhz and the boot up clock is 350mhz is wasn't stable since 0.86v can't power 350mhz.  So i decreased the bootup clock to 50mhz and left the 0.86v 2d voltage.  I also removed the throttle profile all together and only using 2d and 3d.

This is an old video to confirm my load temps just look up top left while you see I'm sitting at 555mhz and temps are 60-65ish.  This is before the TL-68 and before the DDR2-800.  In this video I'm running 2GB DDR2-667 and a TL-60 2Ghz chip overclocked to 2.5Ghz though.  Now I'm running a TL-68 2.4Ghz chip overclocked to 2.6Ghz and 4GB DDR2-800 at DDR2-867 which yielded a solid performance boost.

VV - TL-60 2Ghz @ 2.5Ghz and 7150m at 555mhz 3d clock - VV
Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2 GeForce 7150M Gamepl...


----------



## RCoon (Jan 17, 2013)

chris189 said:


> I gotta pick up a 2gb flash drive so i can recover the bios first and yes I'm confirm everything with my cpu overclock from 2.4ghz to 2.6ghz ddr2-800 at ddr2-867, 7150m from 425mhz to 555mhz with voltage decrease in 2d at 0.86v and no increase in voltage in 3d just 1.2v and a 555mhz core clock.  I flashed the vga bios and since the 2d clock is 100mhz and the boot up clock is 350mhz is wasn't stable since 0.86v can't power 350mhz.  So i decreased the bootup clock to 50mhz and left the 0.86v 2d voltage.  I also removed the throttle profile all together and only using 2d and 3d.
> 
> This is an old video to confirm my load temps just look up top left while you see I'm sitting at 555mhz and temps are 60-65ish.  This is before the TL-68 and before the DDR2-800.  In this video I'm running 2GB DDR2-667 and a TL-60 2Ghz chip overclocked to 2.5Ghz though.  Now I'm running a TL-68 2.4Ghz chip overclocked to 2.6Ghz and 4GB DDR2-800 at DDR2-867 which yielded a solid performance boost.
> 
> ...



No point in copy and pasting your previous information in another reply. Just get back to us when you have those two screen shots. Then we'll all become believers in Chris 
Merely saying you can confirm is not enough over the internet nowadays. At least timestamp your picturesif you're going to post them twice with identical paragraphs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have seen many people in this thread ask to see a GPUZ and it really doesn't take but under a minute to open GPUZ and click the screenshot button. I believe it will autoupload it to TPU for you and give you a link to post here.

Just a thought cause I personally like to see the numbers from stock. I have owned those IGP laptops before and they were dreadfully slow.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> Tech unthusiasts can leave this thread now. Only warning.



Any more crap and infractions will start to flow as freely as vodka during a great party.

Thread cleaned. Back on topic please.


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 17, 2013)

Still waitin on thoes CPU-Z and GPU-Z screenshots

I think its taking so long cuz he it trying to search the net for some random screenshots the eather match his system or close to match and then photoshop his info in really how hard is it to push a few buttons to post a screenshot


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just take a chill pill guys to be perfectly honest I'm waiting on my paycheck so I can go buy a 2g flash drive and recover the bios on the laptop first.  I'd say just relax and later today it should by running and ill get all the media of your hearts desire to prove all the numbers.


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 17, 2013)

Running i thought the laptop was running already or did your bios mod actully not work


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

The amount of dedicated video memory worked fine the reason why the laptop won't boot is because of the 350mhz boot up clock and 0.86v is insufficient to power that so I had to reduce the boot up clock to 50mhz and maintain that 0.86v in 2d.  I know for sure 0.96v can power that 350mhz boot up clock from it's default 1.1v.  I'm trying to get even more efficiency out of the gpu and cooler idle temps.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2013)

A GPU Clock Should Not Make It SoYou Can't Boot Unless You Really Messed Something up


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah because if the voltage is too low to power a certain clock then it simply won't work.  350mhz requires 0.96v at the bare minimum and 100mhz 2d can run at 0.86v.  However by now reducing the boot up clock to 50mhz it should work at 0.86v.  I don't see any reason why it wouldn't.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm GENUINELY interested in the MOD, But obviously only if it's NOT B/S. I'm NOT calling him a liar,,I just have been following the thread for a while, and Still ..........nothing. That's all.

Chris, Good for You if You succeeded in This MOD.
Shame on Me if You didn't.


----------



## qubit (Jan 17, 2013)

Can't wait for that GPU-Z screenshot. Come on man, it only takes five minutes!


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

The volt mod isn't gonna happen until probably next week some time.  I'm talking about the pencil mod I mean engineers are working on it so I'm not 100% sure if they're going to get the schematics because the board was designed in china but hp may have the schematics as well so I may need to see my engineering friend can try contacting hp to get the schematics.  Anyway what I'm working on at the moment is increasing the amount of shared video memory via bios mod from 128MB to 1024MB.  I have no reason to believe it won't work.  I'm not 100% sure though since no one ever on the face of this planet has ever attempted such a thing so it's all so mysterious.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2013)

chris189 said:


> The volt mod isn't gonna happen until probably next week some time.  I'm talking about the pencil mod I mean engineers are working on it so I'm not 100% sure if they're going to get the schematics because the board was designed in china but hp may have the schematics as well so I may need to see my engineering friend can try contacting hp to get the schematics.  *Anyway what I'm working on at the moment is increasing the amount of shared video memory via bios mod from 128MB to 1024MB.  I have no reason to believe it won't work.  I'm not 100% sure though since no one ever on the face of this planet has ever attempted such a thing so it's all so mysterious.*



UMMMMMMMMMM you said on the FIRST page this has already been done and it increased FPS on your end. I am calling complete BS as of now since you are back peddling on what you have already stated.



chris189 said:


> *UPDATE*
> Found the string of where I found 128MB and changed it to 1024MB and now I'm going to make sure the 64MB string is still in tact and try to reintegrate... this stuff is easier than i thought!
> 
> *UPDATE*
> ...


----------



## chris189 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm just not in a position to say much or prove much at this point so the up side is i'll have all the info later today I'm hoping it's all working.  I first modded the bios and then flashed the vga bios and the vga bios is the issue at the moment so I didn't do enough testing as of yet.  However the 1024MB value did in fact work since PheonixTool didn't have a problem with the modded STRINGS0.ROM since the hex bits lined up but I obviously changed a value from 128MB to 1024MB.  I wish I would have taken a screenshot of the increased dedicated memory but I didn't so I have nothing to say until later today.  My accountant is being very slow at paying me and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 17, 2013)

B/S now you have said something is not working but ealier in the thread you said was working so what is it working or not and if it was that easy to mod BIOS files i think everybody would be jumping at it and doing it. And also you said you have engineers from nvidia and such looking in to it i also call that BS cuz i know for a fact they woulden't waste there time on OLD tech such as what you have. And also no engineers other then HP them selfs would have anything to do with this

And also by reading your Previous posts on these forums it sounds like you don't even have the knowledge to even mod your BIOS in the first place especially just about a week ago you said you got someone to mod your bios and it diden't work and asking someone on here to see they could do it so again i say BS


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 17, 2013)

@ chris189.......Did You Misspeak when You stated>>>>> "Found the string of where I found 128MB and changed it to 1024MB and now I'm going to make sure the 64MB string is still in tact and try to reintegrate... this stuff is easier than i thought!"<<<<<<???

Or is this all just






Please just be honest.
Mistakes happen ALL the time.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2013)

If he was telling the truth that it all works he would have had GPUz and CPUz screenshots for us right when he could, when it was supposivily working. Fact of the matter is that its not working, and we are all wasting our time.


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2013)

When there's actual progress, please let me know, I'll reopen the thread.


----------

